# Preparing carts for several builds, can't find certain parts.



## Idroj (Dec 6, 2020)

Getting ready to build several pedals (Crunch Captain Deluxe, King Midas Overdrive, Moonshot Tremolo, Parenthesis and Thermionic Distortion). 
I've prepared several carts, Tayda, Small Bear and Jameco and I found all the parts I need except for these:

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*KING MIDAS OVERDRIVE:*

D8   8V2  _(I do not find it or recognize it...)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*MOONSHOT TREMOLO:*

IC2   JRC4558 _(Can't find it.. only found this: https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/ic-njm4558l/    )_

LDR1   GL5516 LDR   _(Don't recognize it and can't find it...)

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*PARENTHESES:*

D1 GE    (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D1 GE    (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D8 GE    (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D9 GE    (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)

SW1   2P4T MiniRotary Switch    _(Found some on small bear but not sure which one to get.. how is it installed? Pcb board mounted? Should I just do toggle switch?) _

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Any advise on where to find them or good replacements if hard or impossible to find, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Dec 6, 2020)

D8 8V2 - 8.2V Zener Diode








						1N5237B ZENER DIODE 1/2W 8.2V
					

TAK CHEONG - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




IC2 JRC4558 - can be substituted with pretty much any 4558 variant








						NJM4558D 4558 Dual Operational Amplifier General Purpose IC
					

NJR/JRC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




LDR1 GL5516 - I used KE-10720








						Photo Conductive Cell  Resistor LDR 650nm 10KΩ to 20KΩ RADIAL KE-10720
					

WAITRONY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Parentheses Germanium Diodes
Any of the commonly used germanium diodes are fine.  1N270, 1N34A, D9E, etc.   Some folks have even used 1N5817 schottky diodes.


----------



## Idroj (Dec 6, 2020)

Robert said:


> D8 8V2 - 8.2V Zener Diode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Ordering!


----------



## Idroj (Dec 6, 2020)

Robert said:


> D8 8V2 - 8.2V Zener Diode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For:

D1 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D1 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D8 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
D9 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)

Should I use all the same GE diodes? Or combinations of 1N270, 1N34A, D9E and 1N5817 schottky diodes?


----------



## Idroj (Dec 6, 2020)

Idroj said:


> For:
> 
> D1 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
> D1 GE (What type of diodes are these? It only states GE)
> ...


Are these good options for Parentheses? I should get them in pairs, correct?








Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 6, 2020)

For the octave section of the parentheses (D1,2) you’ll want to buy quite a few as they need to be matched for Voltage forward to get a strong octave effect. I am one of those 1n5817 users, they are incredibly cheap and work great.


----------



## Idroj (Dec 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> For the octave section of the parentheses (D1,2) you’ll want to buy quite a few as they need to be matched for Voltage forward to get a strong octave effect. I am one of those 1n5817 users, they are incredibly cheap and work great.


Awesome! Got lots of 1n5817s from Tayda... Some other builds I'm doing next, called for those too.. I bought 20.. how do you match them for voltage forward? I want the STRONGEST octave effect! ???


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 6, 2020)

Use your multimeter set to measure diodes, pick 2 that measure the exact same. Done!


----------

